# ip6tables: accettare connessioni da un mac address

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti, siccome non so proprio dove mettere mano con iptables, mi servirebbe una mano per configurarlo in modo da accettare connessioni ssh in entrata solo da uno specifico mac address... tutto tramite ipv6 (settato e già funzionante)... spero possiate darmi una mano...

----------

## ago

ma ti riferisci a un mac address stile: 00:cf:70:bf:93:81 o proprio un indirizzo ipv6? nel caso sia il primo esempio è impossibile, se non per quando comunichi in lan

----------

## ReDirEct__

si mi riferivo proprio al primo esempio... e no non sono su una lan... non c'è un modo per poter risolvere in qualche modo usando il mac address sella scheda di rete anzicchè l'indirizzo ip remoto? Altrimenti mi accontento di farlo per ip...

----------

## ago

no, perché alla fine è il router che comunica..quindi il mac si può usare solo in lan

----------

## otaku

Eventualmente potresti filtrare i pacchetti in base al local link IPv6 della macchina che ti interessa, ma non essendo in LAN dubito che tu possa averne visibilità.

----------

